# Anyone with experience with the APR Stage 1 ECU tune or the APR Plus?



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking to mod my new to me 2017 base TT and the APR tunes look pretty good on paper


----------



## Mr Audi TT (Nov 6, 2019)

Good question. I just picked up a 2016 and am considering the same. Seems like there are many options out there but APR is and Unitronic are highly recommended I’m noticing in many Audi forums pp:thumbup:


----------



## msmilesGTI (Feb 1, 2020)

*Not Unitronic*

Big difference with Unitronic is their support. Have never been satisfied with their technical or customer support. It's funny how they won't even introduce themselves with their name when they call. No customer satisfaction surveys ever, unlike every other business these days. I've heard of much better support from APR.


----------

